# Abstimmung zum Community Contest - Januar



## Klutten (26. Januar 2009)

In diesem Thread findet ihr 20 ausgesuchte Fotos des Contests in willkürlicher Reihenfolge. 

*Bitte nur nach der Nummerierung hier in der Umfrage richten, nicht die News beachten!!!*

Die Entscheidung, welche Bilder in die engere Auswahl gekommen sind, ist zugegebenermaßen vollkommen subjektiv. Wir haben jedoch ein Gremium aus mehreren Redakteuren und Moderatoren gebildet, sodass die endgültige Auswahl nicht nur vom Geschmack einer einzelnen Person abhängt. Die Bilder haben wir hauptsächlich anhand des Motives, der Stimmung und der gewählten Perspektive ausgesucht und bei der Auswahl nur die Bilder, nicht aber die Nicknames beachtet.

*Diese Umfrage läuft bis zum 01.02.2009* - danach werden die Gewinner per PN oder Email von der Redaktion benachrichtigt.


*BILD 1*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 5*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 6*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 7*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 8*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 9*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 10*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 11*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 12*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 13*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 14*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 15*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 16*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 17*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 18*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 19*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*BILD 20*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (26. Januar 2009)

erster?

Ihr macht es mir echt schwer 

Hab mal Bild 2 gewählt 
Das Blau und die gesleevten Kabel - einfach ein schönes Gesamtbild 

Bild 5 und 6 sind auch cool... man hat echt diw Qual der Wahl... 
Eigenetlich sind alle (sehr) gut gelungen


----------



## Zocker24 (26. Januar 2009)

Bild 2 ..schlicht und ergreifend edel...ohne kompromisse


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2009)

Bild 2 finde ich genial, auch wenn ich einen Moment überlegt habe ob ich nicht ein "echtes" Communitymitglied wie Daxtrose oder Nementoa wählen soll.


----------



## Maeyae (27. Januar 2009)

die bilder sind verrutscht!!!

Nr. 19 ist normal nr. 11 oder nich? Also oben im Fred 

Aber schöne Sachen dabei, 1a! 

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade das auch etwas in der News schief ist. Korrigiert das mal, allein mein Bild genommen hat in der Übersicht die Nr. 12, vergrößert die Nr. 11 und hier isses die Nr. 19. *sigh*


----------



## Kenneth (27. Januar 2009)

Misst. Ich Wollte das Bild (hier ist es nr.) 2 nehmen. Hab aber das gleiche Bild 12 von hier (PCGH-Community-Contest im Januar - Wählen Sie die schönste Wasserkühlung - 2009/01/pcgh2.jpg) also 12 statt 2.

Sind aber alle ganz schön an zu sehen und auch Fotografiert.


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2009)

[x] Bild 4

Die Lichteffekte sind einfach stark gemacht.


----------



## Raceface (27. Januar 2009)

[x] Pic 2 sieht richtig schick aus.

Asus in MurderMod in blau/schwarz 

Nice one


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Januar 2009)

Hintereinander weg finde ich alle irgendwie sehr schön! Ist wirklich schwierig!


----------



## Equilibrium (27. Januar 2009)

Ach irgendwie sind sie wirklich alle sehr sehr schick, obwohl meins nicht dabei ist. Wahr wohl nicht schick genug


----------



## Tremendous (27. Januar 2009)

Ich habe nun 2 mal durchgeshen und meine Bilder scheinen hinten runtergefallen zu sein


----------



## Uziflator (27. Januar 2009)

[X]"5" das Bild kenn nur nich mehr von wem das ist.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Januar 2009)

Ich ärgere mich grad Schwarz habe am Wochenende meinen AGB zerlegt konnte diesen nicht einbauen..meine Beleuchtung alles habe ich umgestellt um meine Ursprünglichen Fotos zu edieren..mein PC sieht jetzt anders aus..aber naja..

Bild 15 habe ich gewählt..


----------



## kuer (27. Januar 2009)

Nummer 6 finde ich am besten .


----------



## XstarTT (27. Januar 2009)

ich find Pic Nr. 8 am coolsten


----------



## LittleBrother (27. Januar 2009)

Echt schöne Bilder dabei...


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. Januar 2009)

[x] Bild 5 Die Komposition aus schwarz und weiß gefällt mir richtig gut, vor allem im ganzen Gehäuse hat der Rechner ein schönes Flair!


----------



## push@max (27. Januar 2009)

[x] 2


----------



## NocternalPredator (27. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich ärger mich grade. In der News war es noch Bild 12, hier Bild 2 und ich hab ohne hier nochmal nachzuschauen Bild 12 gewählt -.-


----------



## Digger (27. Januar 2009)

bild 18 FTW    

is aber wirklich harte kunkurenz.  leider auch die von MDPC. da hat ma ja eig kaum eine chance...


----------



## boss3D (27. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar Bild 4 ... 

Das Bild hat mich schon "damals" im WaKü-Bilderthread beeindruckt. Sieht echt super aus, wie der Referenzkühler der HD4870 unter UV leuchtet.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## nwm202 (27. Januar 2009)

Die Bilder sehen alle irgendwie Klasse aus, es schwer sich da zu entscheiden


----------



## Luke (27. Januar 2009)

Für mich ganz klar Bild 2.


----------



## Herbert76 (28. Januar 2009)

Bild 4 sieht ziemlich gut aus!
Aber am Ende siegt Bild 2.
*Einfach edel!*


----------



## DaStash (29. Januar 2009)

Ich finde hier gibt es eindeutig zwei Kategorien. Einmal die Komplettaufnahme(Totale) und die Detailaufnahme(Macro). 

Kann man das nicht beim nächsten mal unterteilen? So kann man sich nicht, jedenfalls ich nicht, entscheiden was man nehmen soll. Mir gefallen Beispielsweise die Detailaufnahmen in Bild 3 und 13 sehr gut. Gute Perspektive, schöne Tiefenschärfe, passende Farbgebung etc. Vom Gesamteindruck finde ich Bild 2, durch seinen schlichten, edlen look gut. Jedoch habe ich da die Quallität des Bildes und der Perspektive zu bemängeln, die sieht einfach schlechter als bei den Erstgenannten aus.

Von daher sollte man bei solchen Sachen wie Hardwarefotos gleich zwei Kategorien einführen. 

p.s.: Was ich ganz schön auffällig finde ist, dass Bilder die zu erst aufgerufen werden, auch am meisen geklickt werden. Da sollte man vielleicht auch mal eine Alternative bedenken, so das alle die gleiche chance haben.

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie gefällt mir die Wakü von DaxTrose sehr gut, warum weiß ich nicht
wahrscheinlich wegen der farben, es ist halt einfach sehr harmonisch


----------



## Klutten (30. Januar 2009)

Daxtrose ist auch mein Favorit. Ich mag es eigentlich überhaupt nicht bunt, aber sein Bild hat irgendwie eine beruhigende und gemütliche Wirkung auf mich.


----------



## Digger (30. Januar 2009)

imho laufen aber die beiden führenden bilder 2 und 5 außer konkurrenz.
es ist zwar legitim, dass sie mitmachen, aber ... vorallem bild 2 is einfach zu krass, dass jemand mithalten könnte.
es is nunma nicht grade leicht mit zwei million-dollar-pc's mitzuhalten..

schade, dass der contest nich erst nen monat später angefangen hat. dann gäbs von mir hochktuelle bilder.

ich find nemetona hat von "unsern" bildern das beste


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Januar 2009)

@ Klutten und Bloemfontein: THX

Ich finde, die Farbkombi erinnert an einen Sonnenaufgang. Dass es so wirkt, hätte ich anfangs auch nicht gedacht. Auf Bildern kann man es leider nicht festhalten, aber wenn man direkt in den Rechner schaut, wirkt alles noch viel dezenter und nicht so hell/bunt. Das kann man mit einer 120 Euro Cam leider nicht einfangen - schade!


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Januar 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Das kann man mit einer 120 Euro Cam leider nicht einfangen - schade!


 
Die muss auch nicht teurer sein, um das echt wahnsinnig schöne Konzept deiner Beleuchtung festzuhalten.

um mich selber zu zitieren " Du hast echt den geilsten UV-Effekt, den ich jemals in einem PC gesehen habe"

greetz Equilibrium


----------



## Klutten (31. Januar 2009)

Ich musste leider gerade in einem anderen Thread harte Kritik austeilen, die ich hier gerne zitiere:

...der Fotograf macht das Bild - nicht die Kamera.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Januar 2009)

Na ich find die Kritik gar nicht mal so Hart,eher gerechtfertigt. Ich habe auch teilgenommen und war nicht dabei. Aber das ist dennoch kein Grund unfair zu werden.


----------



## Klutten (31. Januar 2009)

Genau. Es werden noch genug Themen kommen, die jedermann leicht fallen sollten.


----------



## Equilibrium (31. Januar 2009)

Denk ich auch. Nächstes Thema soll ja Luftkühlung sein, wenn ich mich nicht Irre?!...Da werden dann ander die Chance Haben was tolles zu gewinnen.

Ich werd da nicht bei sein, da ich keine LuKü besitze, aber viel Glück für den Rest!!

MfG Equilibrium


----------



## rabensang (31. Januar 2009)

Jo. Hab den sinnfreien Beitrag grad gelesen. Hatte am Anfang auch so meine Bedenken bei dem Kontest, aber habs mitlerweile auch eingesehen.

Freu mich schon auf den nächsten.

Ach, nebenbei hab ich für Daxtrose gevotet. Gefällt mir doch dehr gut.


----------



## Faxe (1. Februar 2009)

Bild 2 - Eindeutig. 

Einfach Perfekt! Schade das Steffen den Rechner nichtmehr hat


----------



## Klutten (3. Februar 2009)

Die Gewinner wurden benachrichtigt und werden heute noch in einer News bedacht.


----------

